# Looking for IPO A-Frame



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking to buy (not build) an aluminum A-frame. Does anyone know of a good place to get one?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Schutzhund Scaling Wall


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

You can always check craigslist may get a better deal.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jenny720 said:


> You can always check craigslist may get a better deal.


I have never seen Schutzhund equipment(or agility) for sale on CL. Our club has the one Lisa posted, it is very good quality.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

The one Lisa posted is pretty much the only one I've been able to find. That's why I posted. I guess I was hoping someone else knew of other stores selling them.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Roy Sorrenson (sp?) had one at the USCA Sieger show. It is heavier and not movable by one person. He is the WT-Metall dealer on the east side of the USA. This is the only other company I have seen sell them. 

WT-METALL Home Page


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think Brian Hamilton makes these. No idea how to contact him. If you are interested, I can ask a friend who has bought some things from him.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Don't know how much you are willing to spend. But I just got one aluminum AFrame for our new club from Brian at Rogue Custom Crates.


----------



## CroMacster (Oct 23, 2013)

TNC Fab made an aluminum A-frame for our club. I think it was 900-1000, but we didn't have to pay shipping since they are local to our club (also a club member)


----------

